# blood work done today



## oldschool67 (Apr 16, 2012)

hey guys, but spongy mostly,however all input is valued!!! i just got my blood work done for possible trt, and by the looks of the order some hgh ta boot ...newbie question, may/should i resume my own test injections, my mood stinks, motivation down, and all the other ugly sides to lack of free test...whaddya think? thanks good bros!!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 16, 2012)

as long as you already did your tests then I think that's fine, but you need to be smart about it.  I would go with something simple like 150mg e5d to start with, and make sure you have an AI.  What were you running before your bloods?


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 17, 2012)

i was on 250 mgs of cyp as of 12-15 weeks ago, however, i ran about 4 days of halotest 2 weeks ago, abruptly stopped as per pob.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 17, 2012)

if you are ready for the TRT route I would recommend starting low.  150mg e5d of cyp or enan, then get bloods in a couple months and see where you are at.  My initial suggestion would be 150 Cyp E5D, .5mg Arimidex E3D, and 250IU of HCG E5D (injected day after Cyp).  that is a good start and will help you out a lot.  Plus, like i said, get bloods in 8-10 weeks and we can re-evaluate.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks spongy! but do i really need the hcg?..just saying. i have some arim, but as far as sides go, the worst i ever got was a pimple on my forehead!!lol


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 17, 2012)

OLD

 Im a bit confused excuse me Im lacking sleep as well. So am I to understand you had the bloods done and your waiting on results to determine TRT by a doctor? Or your goin to run TRT on your own? Make a huge diff on the protocal u should follow. I know a little about this topic. As I said I am way lacking on sleep so please send me a pm when u respond. I will do all I can to help and will respond today for u with the reminder.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you PB for your concern brother! yes, i am waiting for test results, should be very soon, was told 2-4 days, however, i have been 'off' as to lower and level my 't'  to its original or sub original state.I am looking to get legit test, but i still want to cruise on my supply until i get the ok which i was told, should be no problem.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 18, 2012)

well its not a problem at all my concern lies with is a Dr going t control your TRT or are u? If Dr then theres a diff aproach I would suggest is all. U can screw your self right out of DR trt if your not carefull!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 30, 2012)

im approved now phat, although the question is, reimbursement. the clinic doesn't accept direct payments from medco, so medco is sending me the forms.yes, dr controlled bro! 200 mgs week test cyp, he is also recommending hgh and deca.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

Yes they will reinburse you.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

oldschool67 said:


> im approved now phat, although the question is, reimbursement. the clinic doesn't accept direct payments from medco, so medco is sending me the forms.yes, dr controlled bro! 200 mgs week test cyp, he is also recommending hgh and deca.



Wow HGH and Deca, congratulations, lucky you brother.


----------

